# When renting who's responsible for the cleaning of the chimney?



## bugsychick (16 Nov 2009)

Currently renting a property and am just wondering who is responsible for the cleaning of the chimney ? Any ideas ? Is it the tenant or the landlord?


----------



## mathepac (16 Nov 2009)

*Re: When renting who's responsible ?*

If not explicitly dealt with in the lease document then I'd imagine a common-sense approach should apply as it probably does in relation to cleaning the cooker and toilets, sweeping the floors and dusting the shelves.


----------



## bugsychick (16 Nov 2009)

*Re: When renting who's responsible ?*

Well its not quite as easy as cleaning the toilets/cooker/floors and shelves !  I would have to get someone to do it as I'm not qualified !  If they happened to fall and hurt themselves would I be responsible?


----------



## z104 (16 Nov 2009)

*Re: When renting who's responsible ?*

Get a couple of prices and say it to the landlord that the chimney needs to be cleaned and does he want it done. If he has any sense he will want it done and should at least contribute towards it if not pay for it altoghter in my opinion.


----------



## bugsychick (16 Nov 2009)

*Re: When renting who's responsible ?*

Thanks for that, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## mathepac (16 Nov 2009)

*Re: When renting who's responsible ?*



bugsychick said:


> ...  I would have to get someone to do it as I'm not qualified !  If they happened to fall and hurt themselves would I be responsible?


As you don't own or insure the property (apart perhaps from your own contents insurance) I can't see how you could be held to be responsible. Trades like roofers, sweeps, steeple-jacks need their own insurance. If you need peace of mind, ask for the details when they show up and take a copy of the cert.


----------



## WaterSprite (16 Nov 2009)

*Re: When renting who's responsible ?*

I paid for someone to come in to clean my tenant's chimney - would have thought that's a LL responsibility, like getting the boiler serviced.


----------



## Hillsalt (17 Nov 2009)

*Re: When renting who's responsible ?*



WaterSprite said:


> I paid for someone to come in to clean my tenant's chimney - would have thought that's a LL responsibility, like getting the boiler serviced.



Agreed. I am in the same position. I pay to get boiler services, grass cut, chimney cleaned etc

Tenants pay for stuff like electricity, tv license, heating oil etc.


----------



## amgd28 (17 Nov 2009)

*Re: When renting who's responsible ?*

As a landlord this would be something I would expect to pay for. As mentioned, it is effectively a necessary safety maintenance, much like boiler servicing etc


----------



## ajapale (17 Nov 2009)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions
Please post in the correct forum/subforum.


----------



## delgirl (17 Nov 2009)

*Re: When renting who's responsible ?*



amgd28 said:


> As a landlord this would be something I would expect to pay for. As mentioned, it is effectively a necessary safety maintenance, much like boiler servicing etc


+1
It's part and parcel of the property maintenance and I have paid for it along with boiler servicing etc. as a landlord.


----------



## Sandals (17 Nov 2009)

In 2003, after three years in second floor apartment of which three apartments were built one on top of another, fireplace chimmey never cleaned as we were the first renters to move in to brand new complex.

Anyway chimmey fire one night, called fire bridage and fireman asked what was landlord's name as his/her responsibility. Month later landlord arrived down with bill for us to pay. After "discussions" we handed over half the bill. He maintained we should have called him first to give him the chance to put out the fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

